# last nights hunt



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Shot this dove with a marble and alliance bands at about 9 yards, first time hunting with ttf, i only got the catty yesterday but shot well with it straight away. Well impressed


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

dusted him good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That certainly did the job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice clean Kill ..Great Shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

107s ? Nice work!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

105`s spot on for close range


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting pal, looks like you took to TTF like a natural.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Perfect shot. Lights on: Lights out.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Excellent shooting!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice man, scalped the dang thing! Great shot!


----------

